# Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home asap



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/714160774.html


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Forever Home Needed for a 5 year German Shepherd. 

Please Help 

Can you be his eyes as he is partially blind, he can see shadows. 

He is the most loving boy!!! He also will need a fenced yard. 

He does not like cats to much. 

I am moving this weekend and can not take him with me....PLEASE HELP!!! 

He is a wonderful beautiful dog!!! 

Please let me know if you have any questions. 

http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/714160774.html


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

I bet he has untreated pannus. Poor dog. I wonder if they're moving with the sofa?


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

Just dump your friend why don't you


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

This is so sad. It's bad enough to dump a dog you've had for five years, but to dump your BLIND dog at the very last minute right before you move and on Craigslist for free.... Words fail me. Some people are just heartless.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

I'm sorry but there's a lot of needless judgement going on here. You don't know what other efforts the person has made. People do other things than try to rehome their dog through Craig's list: 1. dump dog in country 2. move and leave dog 3. dump dog at animal control 4. kill the dog


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

Moving this weekend?.........spare me!

I wonder about Saint Francis Animal Sanctuary. I think they are in Ohio.....don't know personally, but I think they take in many handicapped dogs. Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

I think this person has been trying to rehome this dog for awhile. I believe I have seen him on PF's site or somewhere trying to find him a good home. I just know I have ran across him ! I check Columbus Craigs often & seen him there & them saying urgent now on him. They need to get him a home or he will end up at the shelter, pound, dumped or worse.









Can anyone help them out ? Any rescue ?


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

judgeing just stops people from coming forward for help. Very unproductive.
Hope he finds a good home.


----------



## margaret13 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

Let's spend time working on helping the dogs and not waste time talking about the owners.
We're wasting time on useless things rather than focusing on what's most important - the German shepherds who we profess to love so much.
I'm not against anybody on this site - I'm just for the dogs.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*



> Originally Posted By: margaret13Let's spend time working on helping the dogs and not waste time talking about the owners.
> We're wasting time on useless things rather than focusing on what's most important - the German shepherds who we profess to love so much.
> I'm not against anybody on this site - I'm just for the dogs.


*Why *must we ALWAYS be slammed for making a statement about the owners- it is natual, _BECAUSE we love the breed_, to express how upset with the situation... I get SO sick of " Can we talk about the dog" Sure. But can we discuss WHY they HAVE to be here in the first place?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

I'm suggesting Saint Francis Animal Sanctuary......I did find out they are in Ohio......does anybody know anything about them...or a contact person????


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

They recently took Ginger from here..let me see if I can find more info on that.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

Thanks Rosa......I just couldn't find out any more info on them. According to their website they do take handicapped pets....


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=691115&page=0&fpart=1
Heres the Ginger dog link, maybe theres contacts in the thread??? No time to go thru it myself.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

Looks like Patgsd knows someone there!!! Heres their website, I know the Ginger dog is one of the wonderful ones I follow








http://saintfrancisanimalsanctuary.org/
Hope that helps out!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

This person posted this boy again tonight. They are desperate to find this boy a home !

If he doesn't get help, being a senior & almost blind, he WILL be one of the ones PTS fast. We all know this...............

PLEASE





















this family find their dog a good loving home before they move !


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

If it is untreated pannus then the condition is reversible with medication. 
Has anyone contacted this person? A blind dog is not a good candidate for adoption off of Craig's List or a personal listing on petfinder. I know that special needs dogs in rescue can take anywhere from a few months to a year or more to place. 

Isn't there a gsd rescue in/near Columbus? Lake Erie gsd rescue or something like that?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

Someone might want to try Diane at Lake Erie GSD rescue. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH488.html


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

Please, can someone help this poor boy?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

YES.................please help before this dog ends up in a pound !


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

Bump for this cute little guy. 

Edited to add that I just clicked on the link and saw that the post was deleted by the author. I sure hope that they found a good home for him.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Columbus,OH Craigslist, poor boy needs a home*

Me too.....................


----------

